

Wink suffers service disruption, bricks some customers' hubs - Littleme
http://status.winkapp.com

======
braum
I got an email about this within the last hour or so and it included a link to
order a pre-paid box to return the Hub and a non-unique coupon code worth $50.

By the time I had loaded up my wink.com cart and tried to checkout, the code
had been disabled.

~~~
smt88
> _non-unique coupon code_

That is really stupid on Wink's part.

